# Aromotherapy massage



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it recommended to have aromotherapy massage during treatment? I just want to get my mind set focused on postive side of our treatment. 

any thoughts ??

Thanks


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Dreamer,

I think you have to be a little careful as some aromatherapy oils are contra-indicated... but afraid i don't know.

I am sure that pre-ovulation anything you can do to relax is good.

I personally love reflexology.  It really helps my mind to relax and stop thinking about TTC all the time!

Good luck!

xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Dreamer,

I follow this, which is a list of essential oils to avoid during pregnancy: 

Basil, clary sage, cedarwood, cypress, fennel, jasmine, juniper, lemongrass, marjoram, myrrh, origanum, parsley, peppermint, rose, rosemary and thyme. Chamomile and lavender, although usually very safe oils, must be avoided during the first trimester, but after that can be very beneficial for certain conditions.

Can't remember where I got it from though.

xx


----------

